# Happy shopping in Los Angeles (lots of pics)



## Lovelynuts (Aug 15, 2009)

I spent a week in LA in june and of course I went shopping!! All the products I got came from three different stores, Highland, Beverly C and Santa Monica. Since I bought everything awhile ago some of the products have been used, that's why they're a little bit messy...

Here is what I got. Thanks for looking!

Over view
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...iew-mac-la.jpg

Mineralize Skinfinish in "Refined"
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...MS-Refined.jpg

Paint Pot in "Constructivist" and "Blacktrack" Fluidline
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../PP-and-FL.jpg

Brushes "242" and "263" Sorry they're not cleaned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Up/brushes.jpg

From left to right: Plushglass "Nice Buzz", Lipglasses "Viva Glam no VI", "Virgin Kiss" and "She's a star"
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...%20Up/Lips.jpg

Dazzelglass "Moth to Flame"
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...azzelglass.jpg

These I got from a sweet friend in LA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (she got them in London) It's tricolour lipglass in "Triple-yum" and "Mimmy" from the Hello Kitty collection.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...20Up/Gifts.jpg

Back2Mac eyeshadows in "Swiss Chocolate", "Hepcat", "Dazzlelight" and "Graphology"
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...back-2-mac.jpg

Eyeshadows in pan form.
1. Paradisco
2. Star Violet
3. Vex
4. Hush
5. Patina
6. Vanilla 
7. Carbon 
8. Black Tied
9. Blanc Type
10. Omega
11. Soft Brown
12. Quarry
13. Haux 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...ke%20Up/ES.jpg

Blush "Margin" (the one that's in focus)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...rgin-blush.jpg

And an empty palette.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...Up/Palette.jpg

That's it! Thanks again!


----------



## lucy_babyy (Aug 15, 2009)

excellent! im lovingg all the shadows! enjoy


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice haul!!  I must say that i'm quite jealous.


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 15, 2009)

great picks!! enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome!!! You got some nice goodies!!! Enjoy!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 15, 2009)

What a great haul, you picked out some great stuff!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 15, 2009)

LOVE all the shadows! Star Violet is on my list


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 16, 2009)

Star Violet is awesome!! You need it LOL


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

wow great haul! refined looks lovely and you picked some great colours for your palette!


----------



## darklocke (Aug 16, 2009)

Great haul, and I love the "artistic" pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy everything


----------



## Lovelynuts (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Great haul, and I love the "artistic" pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, it's always fun to take snazzy pictures!


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 16, 2009)

Great haul!!!!!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## nez_o (Aug 16, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## candaces (Aug 16, 2009)

wonderful!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## piecesofmeg (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing haul! Very envious of the shadows! Lemming for a few now


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Lovelynuts (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you! I have a trip to London planned for the end of October and plan to do some serious hauling then.


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are some awesome goodies!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 26, 2009)

you sure have some happy shopping in LA!


----------

